# Was tun gegen Schwielen?



## maniersch (15. März 2005)

Hab da ein Problem:

Wenn ich ne weile fahre bekomme ich schmerzhafte reibstellen, vor allem an den Mittelfingern, die sich dann zu Schwielen bilden. Ich benutze aber Handschuhe! Nach paar Stunden heizen ist das so schmerzhaft, dass ich aufhören muss. Was kann man dagegen tun? Evtl. schlechte Handschuhe?


----------



## crossie (15. März 2005)

einfach weiterfahren. 



irgendwann bildet sich da hornhaut.
cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (15. März 2005)

maniersch schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da ein Problem:
> 
> Wenn ich ne weile fahre bekomme ich schmerzhafte reibstellen, vor allem an den Mittelfingern, die sich dann zu Schwielen bilden. Ich benutze aber Handschuhe! Nach paar Stunden heizen ist das so schmerzhaft, dass ich aufhören muss. Was kann man dagegen tun? Evtl. schlechte Handschuhe?



probier ma verschiedene Griffe und/oder ohne Handschuhe.


----------



## maniersch (15. März 2005)

Hab schon neue Griffe drauf, ODI Longneck, sind ziemlich geil, aber geändert hat sich nix. Wenn die Handschuhe verschwitzt sind geht das noch schneller. Ich würde gerne auch ohne fahren, aber is halt ******** wenns dann einen brettert   

Das mit dem weiterfahren is so ne Sache... das wird halt echt schmerzhaft


----------



## der Digge (15. März 2005)

maniersch schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon neue Griffe drauf, ODI Longneck, sind ziemlich geil, aber geändert hat sich nix. Wenn die Handschuhe verschwitzt sind geht das noch schneller. Ich würde gerne auch ohne fahren, aber is halt ******** wenns dann einen brettert
> 
> Das mit dem weiterfahren is so ne Sache... das wird halt echt schmerzhaft



dann halt ma gescheite oder n zweites paar handschuhe kaufen 

aber ich würd an deiner stelle trotzdem au noch ma verschieden griffe austesten


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. März 2005)

wenn mans nicht gewohnt is, bzw. lange nicht mehr gefahren is, bekommt man schnell schwielen oder blutblasen. die platzen nat. auf, tut bissel weh. einfach weiterfahren, irgendwann kommt hornhaut, dann is das problem erledigt. handschuhe verschlimmern das ganze oft, da die falten bilden und man daher noch schneller blasen kriegt... 
wenn dir das zu "schmerzhaft" is, dann mußt du halt briefmarken sammeln. oder topflappen häkeln, macht auch spass, tut nicht weh


----------



## Sele666 (15. März 2005)

es sei denn du schneidest dich an den briefmarken oder stichst dich mitter nadel 
am besten in schaumstoff einwickeln und ins bett legen! macht zwar kein spaß tut aber net weh !


----------



## alöx (15. März 2005)

nix tun... kannst deine Finger höchstens mit teurem Sporttape abkleben. Oder halt nicht rumheulen. Und warten bis es Hornhaut ist.


----------



## maniersch (15. März 2005)

hey! Ich habe rausgefunden dass man beim Schachspielen keine blasen bekommt!   

Danke für die Hilfe!   

P.S. Ich glaube die Handschuhe sind der letzte dreck....


----------



## Bastian2T (15. März 2005)

In manchen Fällen hilft sowas wie Puder (Babypuder oder ähnliches), ansonsten ist Tapen oft hilfreich. Beim Tapen solltest Du dich aber schlau machen wie es richtig funktioniert. Falsches Tapen führt noch schneller schneller zu Blasen.


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (15. März 2005)

Abtapen mit gescheitem Tape guggn ob die Handschuhe wie schon gesagt an der stelle Falten werfen!!

Würde allerdings so lange fahren is da Hornhaut ist, dann hast du keine Probs mehr... Um das zu beschleunigen kannst du dir auch Schippenstiel nehmen und gegen nen Baum schlagen, das 3 tage und feddich, dann hattest du blasen etc, aber bekommst ganz fix Hornhaut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (15. März 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> einfach weiterfahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schwielen sind hornhaut. X-D


dagegen hilft: bimstein und hautschere.


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (15. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> schwielen sind hornhaut. X-D
> 
> 
> dagegen hilft: bimstein und hautschere.



Ich wollte es nicht sagen, war mir net sicher...


----------



## crossie (15. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> schwielen sind hornhaut. X-D
> 
> 
> dagegen hilft: bimstein und hautschere.


ups. man lernt nie aus 

cheers
crossie


----------

